# Installer confiscated customer owned recievers



## JAQUEBAUER (Jul 5, 2009)

I am 10+ year Direct TV customer. with 3 standard receivers. 2 of the receivers I purchased 10 years ago, and remaining receiver is a 2 year old leased model. I decided to upgrade the leased receiver to an HD model, as I had replaced a standard analog large screen television with a current generation flat screen HD set. 

Yesterday the installer came and after installing a new dish, he replaced all my receivers, not just the one I chose to upgrade to HD. He said the new SD receivers were needed to operate off the new dish. Ok so far. After he finished the install, he had to rework some errors, such as installing the wrong LNB for my channel lineup. I was randomly checking channels, and noticed one that was not available that I was receiving before he came and replaced all the receivers and installed a new dish and LNB. He said his work order told him which reflector/LNB combo to use, (which was incorrect) and it was my luck he had the correct LNB on the truck. He finishes his work and I QC his work a second time. All looks good. Then he collects up all the old receivers and takes them to his truck. I told him that 2 of the receivers he took were mine, that I had purchased them 10 years ago, and they were not Direct TV property. He told me that he has orders to take back all receivers, and that If I wanted my receivers back he would have to remove all the new equipment. I said he could have the security card, but I wanted my property back. He refused. I demanded he give me a receipt for what he took, and he refused, saying I would get a receipt in the mail. I did not want to waste more of my day with him reinstalling the old receivers and dish, so I submitted to the "theft" of my receivers. I have written to Direct TV- telling them what I have written here.....and I am still waiting for a reply.

Has any one else experienced the confiscation of customer owned receivers ?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Which manufacturer and model were the owned ones?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Well, DirecTV techs are required to "collect" receivers that were swapped as part of the upgrade. But if customers insist, then there is a from that you are supposed to fill out stating that you kept those receivers


----------



## toobs (Oct 10, 2012)

My parents had a similar situation with Dish Network. The tech had to replace the stb that they owned and took the old one away. Dish Network said that they own the new box exchange for the old one. I don't see what is the big deal in having your old boxes. It's not like you can use them with the new system anyway. Just have Directv note your account that you own two of the new receivers.


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

What do you want the old receivers for? The tech is supposed to take all swaps on upgrades and service calls if the customer refuses the tech can change the work order to a new outlet instead of a swap. You may be charged more for a new outlet in that case. He could also as Peds stated not the account you refused giving up the receivers and he is supposed to just take the cards as they belong to Directv in all cases. If the receivers are that old they are worthless and he did you a favor taking them.


----------



## Gordon Shumway (Jul 25, 2013)

I understand your frustration, but I'd probably take a more pragmatic view of the situation. With 10 year old receivers, I would probably be happy they took them so I wouldn't have to go to the recycle center with them (curbside single stream pitches a fit over things like that).

I guess there could be some technicality that they should call the replacements owned, or some such thing. I guess I have just never understood the fascination of having owned receivers.

Just call them, act properly indignant, and they will likely throw you a bone with some discounts. Then just call it job done.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Gordon Shumway said:


> I understand your frustration, but I'd probably take a more pragmatic view of the situation. With 10 year old receivers, I would probably be happy they took them so I wouldn't have to go to the recycle center with them (curbside single stream pitches a fit over things like that).
> 
> I guess there could be some technicality that they should call the replacements owned, or some such thing. I guess I have just never understood the fascination of having owned receivers.
> 
> Just call them, act properly indignant, and they will likely throw you a bone with some discounts. Then just call it job done.


Activating/deactivating at will, legally replacing internal drive, selling are the primary benefits. Two of those really don't factor into this. If they were 10 years old, they could have been MPG receivers, which really are worthless, or soon to be.


----------



## JosephB (Nov 14, 2005)

The 10 year old receivers are not going to be any good so what's the difference. Surprised they weren't getting replacement messages because of the MPG/APG swap.


----------



## jcwest (May 3, 2006)

peds48 said:


> Well, DirecTV techs are required to "collect" receivers that were swapped as part of the upgrade. But if customers insist, then there is a from that you are supposed to fill out stating that you kept those receivers


I keep seeing this this type of post.
I've been with DirecTV many years and have upgraded boxes many times and have never had a tech. ask to take away my old boxes, they just say D* will send out a recovery box and all I have to do is drop in the mail. 
May be done differently in different areas of the country.

J C


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Did you allow the technician to take (steal) your microwave oven as well.
The units were owned by you, as in, belonged to you, as in your property.

Where is the outrage here?


----------



## 242424 (Mar 22, 2012)

I would have called his bluff on removing everything.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Nick said:


> Did you allow the technician to take (steal) your microwave oven as well.
> The units were owned by you, as in, belonged to you, as in your property.
> 
> Where is the outrage here?


Post 1.

And it sounds like the equipment was obsolete at best;

It could be that they were not in fact owned, but leased. It's a common enough misconception among DIRECTV customers.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

jcwest said:


> I keep seeing this this type of post.
> I've been with DirecTV many years and have upgraded boxes many times and have never had a tech. ask to take away my old boxes, they just say D* will send out a recovery box and all I have to do is drop in the mail.
> May be done differently in different areas of the country.
> 
> J C


Used to be that way here but this last time they took the HR20 when they replaced it with an HR44. I no longer have any use for it. anyway.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

I have no idea why someone would want to hang onto two 10-year-old SD receivers....you should be thanking them for taking them away for you....worth nothing and if you didnt dispose of them properly worth a hefty fine for you if you got caught....what a ridiculous thread.


----------



## toobs (Oct 10, 2012)

Why are we still talking about this? The stb were 10 years old. They called to be upgraded. End of post . Just let it go.


----------



## Lurker17 (Apr 21, 2008)

My Sony SAT-T60 (still running fine) is more reliable than any box I have gotten from DTV in the last 10 years.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Sounds very SD. And SD is easier to transmit, easier to process, far fewer bits, etc.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

In scenario provided in the original post, would the new SD receivers be considered owned or did DirecTV convert the TS from two owned receivers to two leased receivers?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Bill Broderick said:


> In scenario provided in the original post, would the new SD receivers be considered owned or did DirecTV convert the TS from two owned receivers to two leased receivers?


At this point it shouldn't make any difference. Moot point. Researching it would be a waste of time, except for academic interest.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> At this point it shouldn't make any difference. Moot point. Researching it would be a waste of time, except for academic interest.


Not necessarily. If either of those owned receivers were used in a guest room that it only used occasionally, the TS might want the ability to activate & deactivate it based on whether guests were coming or not. I've been considering trying to get a couple of owned receivers to put into my upstairs guest rooms. If I did that, and DirecTV then forced me to upgrade them, I'd be pissed if they put me onto a leased model, which would require me to either keep them active all year long or return them every time that I wanted to deactivate them (and worse yet, charge me and trigger a new 2 year commitment every time that I wanted to reactivate them).


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

Bill Broderick said:


> Not necessarily. If either of those owned receivers were used in a guest room that it only used occasionally, the TS might want the ability to activate & deactivate it based on whether guests were coming or not. I've been considering trying to get a couple of owned receivers to put into my upstairs guest rooms. If I did that, and DirecTV then forced me to upgrade them, I'd be pissed if they put me onto a leased model, which would require me to either keep them active all year long or return them every time that I wanted to deactivate them (and worse yet, charge me and trigger a new 2 year commitment every time that I wanted to reactivate them).


But someday, those receivers will become obsolete. Maybe not for many years, but someday. Then Directv can tell you "these are no longer compatible with our system, they must be replaced" and they'll replace them with leased receivers. That's the risk you take with owning, that one day what you paid for and own will become worthless.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

If you have the protection plan, I do believe they get replaced with owned receivers. Unless that changed recently.


----------



## linuspbmo (Oct 2, 2009)

CCarncross said:


> I have no idea why someone would want to hang onto two 10-year-old SD receivers....you should be thanking them for taking them away for you....worth nothing and if you didnt dispose of them properly worth a hefty fine for you if you got caught....what a ridiculous thread.


I have several owned Hughes sd-hbh receivers that I kept after upgrading to all HD last year. I left the old dish up and put the old receivers in spare bedrooms. Now when we have visitors all I have to do is call Directv and activate the receivers. When the company leaves I call and deactivate them. You can't do that with all leased boxes.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

linuspbmo said:


> I have several owned Hughes sd-hbh receivers that I kept after upgrading to all HD last year. I left the old dish up and put the old receivers in spare bedrooms. Now when we have visitors all I have to do is call Directv and activate the receivers. When the company leaves I call and deactivate them. You can't do that with all leased boxes.


eventually these will become obsolete


----------



## linuspbmo (Oct 2, 2009)

peds48 said:


> eventually these will become obsolete


Until then I have my receivers and can use them as I see fit and will continue to save money to the last.


----------



## 242424 (Mar 22, 2012)

peds48 said:


> eventually these will become obsolete


So will the HR44


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

242424 said:


> So will the HR44


Correct! but the HR44 has a longer life span....


----------



## JosephB (Nov 14, 2005)

Activating and deactivating receivers on demand isn't exactly something DirecTV probably wants to encourage. If it is, they should let you keep a Genie mini if you deactivate it. Maybe put it in vacation mode but not the rest of your account?


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

The bottom line is that those receivers belong to the customer, not Directv. They were stolen.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

studechip said:


> The bottom line is that those receivers belong to the customer, not Directv. They were stolen.


But I don't think we know what boxes they were. Does it in reality matter if they were MPG boxes? Those boxes can only be used on DirecTV, and MPG is being phased out. On top of that, if they don't have an RID, they can't be put onto someone's account regardless.

Having a deactivated owned box only has a benefit if you're going to potentially re use it or sell it.


----------



## 242424 (Mar 22, 2012)

studechip said:


> The bottom line is that those receivers belong to the customer, not Directv. They were stolen.


Bingo. Doesn't matter if he wanted them for doorstops, they weren't DTV's, they were his.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

No one knows that for sure. Lots of time mistakes are made in understanding the terms. Confiscated and stolen are emotional terms; it also could be that the installer didn't have the right information.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

studechip said:


> The bottom line is that those receivers belong to the customer, not Directv. They were stolen.


Not stolen if they were upgraded for free to work with his new setup, SWM, etc....


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

CCarncross said:


> Not stolen if they were upgraded for free to work with his new setup, SWM, etc....


I'd like to chime in as well.

If the upgraded receivers he received were placed on his account as "owned" then I'd have no issue with the old ones being taken; however, if they took his "owned" receivers and replaced them with "leased" then yes, I'd consider them stolen.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Upgraded for free is only applicable when customer has the protection plan...part of the issue has to do with whether the new setup is SWM, and in most cases the old equipment is not compatible so it HAS to be replaced, especially if its 10-year-old SD junk.


----------



## JAQUEBAUER (Jul 5, 2009)

dpeters11 said:


> Which manufacturer and model were the owned ones?


They were older Hughes models, 10 + old. I did not retain the model number types.


----------



## JAQUEBAUER (Jul 5, 2009)

west99999 said:


> What do you want the old receivers for? The tech is supposed to take all swaps on upgrades and service calls if the customer refuses the tech can change the work order to a new outlet instead of a swap. You may be charged more for a new outlet in that case. He could also as Peds stated not the account you refused giving up the receivers and he is supposed to just take the cards as they belong to Directv in all cases. If the receivers are that old they are worthless and he did you a favor taking them.


Does it matter what I wanted them for ? The reason I wanted them is the same reason why I keep all old electronics products--to cannibalize them for useful parts, electronic components, mechanical parts, brackets, cords, switches, etc. Unless you are a scrounger and electronics hobbyist, ham radio operator, or have a grandson with an interest in all things electronic-you would not understand. Unless you design and construct gadgets, useful things, and sometimes even saleable products, and have a limited R&D budget, the reuse and reutilization of discarded equipment is necessary evil. This is what I do.


----------



## JAQUEBAUER (Jul 5, 2009)

OK here is the Reply from DirecTV.

Dear Mr. xxxx
Thank you for writing. My name is Jessica and I am a Resolution Specialist with DIRECTV's Email Department. I understand your concerns regarding the original DIRECTV Receivers the technician took with him at the time of your upgrade. I tried to call you this evening at 7:35 PM CT but unfortunately, I was unable to reach you. While I would have enjoyed speaking with you, I'm happy to assist further via email.

I would first like to apologize for the delays in addressing this question for you. When an upgrade is completed, it is standard that the technician takes the equipment being replaced. However, I do understand your concerns since the receivers in question were previously owned. As such, I have forwarded this information to the Home Service Provider's office for follow up. In doing this, you would be contacted (most likely tomorrow, 11/21) with additional information regarding the equipment.

While upon return to the local warehouse, we are normally unable to retrieve equipment for you. This will give us the opportunity to see, since the upgrade was just completed, if this is an available option.

Mr. xxxx I appreciate the opportunity to assist you today and I hope this information is helpful in addressing your concerns. Thanks again for writing!

Sincerely,

*[MOD EDIT]*
DIRECTV Resolution Specialist

The receivers have not been returned as of today. Its doubtful I will ever see them again, but its a matter of principle and I will take this as far as is reasonable. You see Direct has admitted they took customer owned property. Its now THEFT.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

If you feel it's theft, then file a police report.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

A misunderstanding by an installer. It certainly is not theft. 
Perhaps they'd be willing to give you 20-30 pounds of obsolete equipment, in the absence of locating your very own old receivers. Why not suggest that to Jessica.


----------



## scrybigtv (Jan 25, 2008)

Perhaps "theft" IS too strong a word. That said, some of the responses to what was a very real and valid concern to the OP are arrogant at best, and border on outright insulting. Are good manners totally a thing of the past?

If that reads like a rant, I apologize. I normally appreciate the good advice offered here on DBSTalk.


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

Laxguy said:


> A misunderstanding by an installer. It certainly is not theft.
> Perhaps they'd be willing to give you 20-30 pounds of obsolete equipment, in the absence of locating your very own old receivers. Why not suggest that to Jessica.


It's not a misunderstanding when the installer is told by the customer that the equipment is owned and he still takes them. That's theft.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I think the key thing she said in that email was previously owned. My guess is they are considered payment for the new boxes in some way to keep it from ever being a theft. But who knows. 

While I agree they should have just left them I see nothing where they are actually saying they stole them.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Some people thrive on hyperbole, others on insult.


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

Hyperbole? Sure.
http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/stolen?s=t


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

studechip said:


> Hyperbole? Sure.
> http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/stolen?s=t


sto·len, steal·ing, noun

verb (used with object)
1.
to take (the property of another or others) without permissionor right, especially secretly or by force: A pickpocket stole hiswatch.

From your link. according to this thread, neither of those happened.


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

peds48 said:


> sto·len, steal·ing, noun
> 
> verb (used with object)
> 1.
> ...


Especially doesn't mean exclusively. Do you need a definition of exclusive, too?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

it might not be "exclusively" but it does put emphasis on it.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Well, at least one person has both overstatement and insult in his domain.......


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

I've never thought of allusion as an adult activity.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

How 'bout illusion, then? 

:rotfl:


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

If you have something to say, you should say it. That's how adults talk.


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

THEY ARE TELLING THE INSTALLERS TO TAKE YOUR STUFF!!!!!!!! (This is a scam to get everyone's GOOD boxs away from them (WHO KNOWS,THE NEW ONES MIGHT SPY ON YOU (Seeing how hard they are trying to get people over to them,I WOULDNT BE SURPISED IF IT WAS EXACTLY THE CASE!!)))



> I have no idea why someone would want to hang onto two 10-year-old SD receivers


Because THEY ARE MORE BASIC AND WORK BETTER THAN THE GARBAGE OFFERED NOW!!


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Dude111 said:


> THEY ARE TELLING THE INSTALLERS TO TAKE YOUR STUFF!!!!!!!! (This is a scam to get everyone's GOOD boxs away from them (WHO KNOWS,THE NEW ONES MIGHT SPY ON YOU (Seeing how hard they are trying to get people over to them,I WOULDNT BE SURPISED IF IT WAS EXACTLY THE CASE!!)))
> 
> Because THEY ARE MORE BASIC AND WORK BETTER THAN THE GARBAGE OFFERED NOW!!


no need for CAPS. We understand your point perhaps you need a tin foil hat... :rolling:


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Yes, please do not use caps; it's the internet equivalent of foaming at the mouth.....


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

Dude111 said:


> (This is a scam to get everyone's GOOD boxs away from them (WHO KNOWS,THE NEW ONES MIGHT SPY ON YOU (Seeing how hard they are trying to get people over to them,I WOULDNT BE SURPISED IF IT WAS EXACTLY THE CASE!!)))


I think all of the HD ones with networking do spy on as in report what shows you are viewing.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

JoeTheDragon said:


> I think all of the HD ones with networking do spy on as in report what shows you are viewing.


I left that out on purpose as I did not want to break it to him.... as he might be thinking TV was the last (safe) place we were not being tracked..... well now he knows....


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

I wonder if anyone's take on this situation would be different if the receivers were DVR's? And had content on them the customer wanted to keep.

Before 2006 every receiver was customer owned so there are a lot of TiVo based DVR's out there that are in fact customer owned.

While I would not really care if the installer took SD receivers, I would have been super ticked had he taken a DVR. Of course, no one from DirecTV is allowed to touch any of my stuff so it would not happen to me.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I wouldn't draw conclusions from this incident. I had an installer starting to take my beloved HR20-700 simply because that's what they do on an upgrade. However, my Smith and Wesson persuaded him otherwise.....

OK, bad joke. 

I did, however, inform him that the HR20's were not wanted back and he let me keep it. At the same time, he would not accept an older (HD) receiver I had no use for (a 21, IIRC).

Mileage varies, and it's also possible any given installer may be over zealous in performing what he sees as his duties....


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> I did, however, inform him that the HR20's were not wanted back and he let me keep it.


On any upgrade or service swap the tech is required to get the old reciever being swapped no matter its age. Just because they are not refurbishing them anymore does not mean they don't want them back. Policy is they all come back when a tech swaps them.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Yes, thanks, I understand what you've said, but there are plenty of exceptions. As for the HR20's, I can tell you they are not wanted back. Now, if a tech's understanding is that on a swap the old receiver needs to come back it will be his m.o., HR20 or not. Unless he can reason and use judgement, depends on his boss, locale, etc.


----------



## 242424 (Mar 22, 2012)

west99999 said:


> On any upgrade or service swap the tech is required to get the old reciever being swapped no matter its age. Just because they are not refurbishing them anymore does not mean they don't want them back. Policy is they all come back when a tech swaps them.


 He better have that in writing and some cash in his pocket for me if he wants my owned stuff. lol


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

242424 said:


> He better have that in writing and some cash in his pocket for me if he wants my owned stuff. lol


Then he could just as easy walk away with "his" receivers.....


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

To be honest Herdfan had the solution to this whole issue:


Herdfan said:


> Of course, no one from DirecTV is allowed to touch any of my stuff so it would not happen to me.


I have not seen a DirecTV tech since I signed up at home in Jan 97 or at work sometime in '01. I admit I have given up a couple freebies but i have the receivers I want, the dish mounted where I want and the cables ran the way I want.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

longrider said:


> To be honest Herdfan had the solution to this whole issue:
> 
> I have not seen a DirecTV tech since I signed up at home in Jan 97 or at work sometime in '01. I admit I have given up a couple freebies but i have the receivers I want, the dish mounted where I want and the cables ran the way I want.


of course this is a choice that I wish some would understand instead of trying to get the same with free "pro" install from DirecTV


----------



## 242424 (Mar 22, 2012)

peds48 said:


> Then he could just as easy walk away with "his" receivers.....


Apparently you missed where he said he would uninstall all of it? I would have called his bluff, it wouldn't have mattered to me if he wasted more of his time. lol


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

242424 said:


> Apparently you missed where he said he would uninstall all of it? I would have called his bluff, it wouldn't have mattered to me if he wasted more of his time. lol


apparently you did not understood my post, if you refuse to give the swapped receivers to the tech, he could just walk away from doing the job that he was there to do. so you keep your old receivers and the tech keeps "his" receivers" now both of you are even


----------



## 242424 (Mar 22, 2012)

peds48 said:


> apparently you did not understood my post, if you refuse to give the swapped receivers to the tech, he could just walk away from doing the job that he was there to do. so you keep your old receivers and the tech keeps "his" receivers" now both of you are even


Apparently you didn't understand where he said he would have UNINSTALLED it. In order to uninstall his new stuff he would have had to INSTALL it. Again, if he wants to waste the time for an install and then more for an uninstall it wouldn't bother me. No skin off my nose.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Bottom line, whether those old SD models were owned or not....if you are given free HD upgrades for all the older units, you still make out....no matter how you may want to spin it....


----------



## srfrdan (Feb 24, 2010)

well, they told me on the phone just to send back the cards in their prvided envelopes, ive two hughes and two rcas--the hughes dont have any channeels working but the rca still get cannels 2-55 ---d


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

CCarncross said:


> *Upgraded for free is only applicable when customer has the protection plan*...part of the issue has to do with whether the new setup is SWM, and in most cases the old equipment is not compatible so it HAS to be replaced, especially if its 10-year-old SD junk.


I would have to disagree. I have seen them do it with new MPEG 4 only markets as well.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

jcwest said:


> I keep seeing this this type of post.
> I've been with DirecTV many years and have upgraded boxes many times and have never had a tech. ask to take away my old boxes, they just say D* will send out a recovery box and all I have to do is drop in the mail.
> May be done differently in different areas of the country.
> 
> J C


We just did a major upgrade from an HR20-700, HR21-100, HR21-200 to an HR44-700 and two HR24s.

Two pieces were owned. They took them all without even asking (D* confirmed they didn't want ANY of them back when we placed the order)
Basically, they saved me the money of paying the local landfill to take them.

The quality of service was outstanding, he let me help (a good idea with 130+ wires coming out the back of the rolling media rack), and was both courteous and efficient.

He went the extra mile with everything and sheepishly accepted a nice tip at the end, but it took some arm twisting.

Overall, a really nice install experience.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

joshjr said:


> I would have to disagree. I have seen them do it with new MPEG 4 only markets as well.


Of course, josh has pointed out the exception....yes, but in that case, Directv has initiated the upgrade due the MPEG4 local market conversion....its not a customer requested upgrade.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

hasan said:


> .
> 
> He went the extra mile with everything and sheepishly accepted a nice tip at the end, but it took some arm twisting...
> 
> ., .


Wow! Installer twisted your arm to pull a tip banknote from your dead cold hand ?


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

P Smith said:


> Wow! Installer twisted your arm to pull a tip banknote from your dead cold hand ?


Hmmmm....kinda turns the concept of generosity on its head, doesn't it? I did have to force it on him, but he really deserved it. I wish all people got the service I have gotten with installs on two out of three occasions.


----------

